# The Springs



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

hi there

I thought each of the Springs had communual pools - but now I have been told otherwise - anybody know which ones do? Before my hubby has to go and find me a house!!

Thanks loads


----------



## kakdubai (Oct 6, 2008)

dallan said:


> hi there
> 
> I thought each of the Springs had communual pools - but now I have been told otherwise - anybody know which ones do? Before my hubby has to go and find me a house!!
> 
> Thanks loads


Hi there,
not all the Springs have communal pool, you can go to another Springs if yours does not have one. I know it is better to get a house in a Springs which has one. We live in Springs 14 and it has a pool, so has Springs 2 and 5...cant remember the other ones sorry
good luck


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

kakdubai said:


> Hi there,
> not all the Springs have communal pool, you can go to another Springs if yours does not have one. I know it is better to get a house in a Springs which has one. We live in Springs 14 and it has a pool, so has Springs 2 and 5...cant remember the other ones sorry
> good luck


Thanks for that, How do you like living there? My husband is moving in Jan with myself and 3 children in April. The children are hopefully going to Dubai British School. WE looked at on in Springs 14 at the weekend but disregarded it as we didn't think it had a pool! Think we made a mistake as obviously Springs 14 is near the school as well as Spinneys etc  Hopefully something else will turn up.

Any help would be grateful.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

loads of people at my work live in springs 14, they all like it there and said is great,,

Just learnt he traffic routes in and out for the morning/evenings ;-)


----------



## kakdubai (Oct 6, 2008)

dallan said:


> Thanks for that, How do you like living there? My husband is moving in Jan with myself and 3 children in April. The children are hopefully going to Dubai British School. WE looked at on in Springs 14 at the weekend but disregarded it as we didn't think it had a pool! Think we made a mistake as obviously Springs 14 is near the school as well as Spinneys etc  Hopefully something else will turn up.
> 
> Any help would be grateful.


Shame about the Springs 14, you should have asked the security guard at the entrance. We have been living there for only 3 weeks now, we are lucky to have find a house just opposite the parc and pool so it is great for my 3 years old boy, he can ride his bicycle every afternoon. it is a great place for kids, safe and they can meet lots of kids. the houses can be a bit run down compare to the newest compound, the Springs is 5 years old now.
so where r u from 
good luck
karine


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

kakdubai said:


> Shame about the Springs 14, you should have asked the security guard at the entrance. We have been living there for only 3 weeks now, we are lucky to have find a house just opposite the parc and pool so it is great for my 3 years old boy, he can ride his bicycle every afternoon. it is a great place for kids, safe and they can meet lots of kids. the houses can be a bit run down compare to the newest compound, the Springs is 5 years old now.
> so where r u from
> good luck
> karine


Thanks Karine

We are from Scotland. Sounds ideal, we have 3 children 14,12 and 6 so being close to the pool etc is what we are looking for as that would give the children more chance of meeting new friends etc. Have you seen many older children? Have you any other children? What do you do during the day?

Cheers 

Debbie


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> loads of people at my work live in springs 14, they all like it there and said is great,,
> 
> Just learnt he traffic routes in and out for the morning/evenings ;-)


Thanks Stevieboy, thats good to know Do you know if any have older children? Mine are 14,12 and 6.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

dallan said:


> Thanks Stevieboy, thats good to know Do you know if any have older children? Mine are 14,12 and 6.


I doubt if you will find Company for your 14 and 12 year old.
For 6 year old it should be no problem.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> I doubt if you will find Company for your 14 and 12 year old.
> For 6 year old it should be no problem.


Any idea why? We thought that being so close to several schools that there should be plenty of children at that age Especially when the British School doesn't do transport so all the children that go are local

Thanks again


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

some of them have all different ages...

8 and 10
2 and 5
12 and 8

allsorts around


----------



## Singapore_Sling (Nov 28, 2008)

We are considering a move in the new year and have two boys age 10 and 14. How much are the rents in the Springs?


----------



## ralphrau (Dec 6, 2008)

Springs 1 & 2 (formerly Phase 7) are the best built of the Springs. They were built by Arabtec.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Singapore_Sling said:


> We are considering a move in the new year and have two boys age 10 and 14. How much are the rents in the Springs?


We have saw several ranging from AED 260K to AED 310K or so the average just now I would say is about AED 280K. This is for a 3 bed + study and found them fairly spacious. We have a four bed at home with family room and the square footage of the villa in the springs was on par with what we have at home just now.


----------



## Singapore_Sling (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks - they seem very nice but unfortunately a bit our of our price range (the package being offered is not that rich). We will see if the prices come down in the next 6 months.


----------

